# Banking jobs (Business Analyst) in Dubai- application process.



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all, 
I am Looking for a Job in Banking & Finance in Dubai- as Business Analyst, within finance change environment/ Change management or a project within a bank.

I have been here a month and was also here a month last year. I am finding it so hard to find a job as the recruiters here don't really seem to be too bothered, I have been applying to companies but receive no response.

I have good experience, ie worked with Royal Bank of Scotland group on a large finance transformation program, within financial Control, and various others at RBS and a BNY Mellon, I have a good CV, but I don't seem to be getting any calls. 
Is there a different method of applying to roles or any other way of networking to meet more hiring managers or find a job?

Also most jobs I apply for on certain jobsites come back with a reply message 'job closed'.

In London i never stop getting calls from recruiters but her I cant understand it as i am never able to get in touch with a recruiter, just seems to have a secretary answering calls and don't receive call backs. 

Any advice would be good and sorry for the long winded message.

Much appreciated.

Imran


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

In my experience it's all about timing - being in the right place at the right time has an awful lot to do with it.

Good luck


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm too looking for DWH/BI kind of jobs. Please share if there are any openings.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

With the saturation of individuals looking for jobs in that industry, I would recommend taking another approach than just applying online. Go out and network. Who do you know here? Do they have contacts? How can I get in front of someone? 

Sadly, most people (my friends included) like to sit behind a screen and push buttons until someone, maybe, calls them. Get out there, in person and shake hands.

-md000/Mike


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

md000 said:


> With the saturation of individuals looking for jobs in that industry, I would recommend taking another approach than just applying online. Go out and network. Who do you know here? Do they have contacts? How can I get in front of someone?
> 
> Sadly, most people (my friends included) like to sit behind a screen and push buttons until someone, maybe, calls them. Get out there, in person and shake hands.
> 
> -md000/Mike


thanks guys, Yes I have been networking but it is a slow process. I agree it will not necessarily happen behind a screen. but when you come to a country without knowing anyone, its easier said than done. Like what places to go visit, where they having networking groups etc..

I have been using referrals too but for the mean time no response. 

Just have to keep going i guess until you get lucky..


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

stamboy said:


> In my experience it's all about timing - being in the right place at the right time has an awful lot to do with it.
> 
> Good luck


Just need to find the Right time and right Place now


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

are the London recruiters that are always calling not offering good packages?

If people are falling over themselves to offer you a job in London, but you can't get anything here after two years, suggests the streets of London might be paved with more gold than Dubai for you?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> are the London recruiters that are always calling not offering good packages?
> 
> If people are falling over themselves to offer you a job in London, but you can't get anything here after two years, suggests the streets of London might be paved with more gold than Dubai for you?


Have to say I agree with this. UK is pretty bad but if you can get a good job here (UK) I suggest you take it.


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

vantage said:


> are the London recruiters that are always calling not offering good packages?
> 
> If people are falling over themselves to offer you a job in London, but you can't get anything here after two years, suggests the streets of London might be paved with more gold than Dubai for you?


Hi, Thanks for your message, if you read my iniital post it says I have been here for a month, if i was here for two years I surely would be broke.

As I work within Change Management, and Projects, there are a lot of these projects from time to time in Uk, however, the weather there Sucks and I have always wanted to move here so Money isnt everything.. 

Need that change in my life what I always wanted, live near the beach which is where I am now.


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Have to say I agree with this. UK is pretty bad but if you can get a good job here (UK) I suggest you take it.


well lets give it a few months I have heard it takes more than 4 weeks to secure a job here so fingers crossed.

or this may end up setting up my own consultancy which may work here ..


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I-Hassan said:


> well lets give it a few months I have heard it takes more than 4 weeks to secure a job here so fingers crossed.
> 
> or this may end up setting up my own consultancy which may work here ..


Well good luck with that. I'm guessing getting a job will be a lot easier than setting up a successful consultancy without any contacts/clients


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello I-Hassan, 

I will be moving to UAE soon and was reading about the job market. A friend of mine is also looking for jobs in the same industry as you and is also from UK. I was wondering if you found a job in UAE yet?


----------

